

Chicago School Bans Homemade Lunches - Jsarokin
http://news.yahoo.com/s/yblog_thelookout/20110411/us_yblog_thelookout/chicago-school-bans-homemade-lunches-the-latest-in-national-food-fight

======
jterce
Keeping kids healthy is an absolutely unacceptable explanation for this.

I could think of more plausible reasons, but if the claim is taken at face
value the direct implication is that schools have more authority to police
kids health than parents. If this is the case, it would be perfectly logical
to impose requirements for home diet as well.

------
rooterrant
Both the school and the journalist assume that their knowledge of what is
healthy is reliable but in reality there is widespread disagreement about what
constitutes good nutrition. This is one of the reasons why authoritarian
approaches are bad.

However, it is pretty uncontroversial that _banning things_ , especially
highly sought after things, has unintended consequences.

------
zcksjdn
I wonder how much more artificial and heavily processed ingredients those kids
are taking in verses those of parents buying groceries and making their kids a
lunch. It could definitely end being less healthy for a lot of kids, ignoring
the fact that different people need different amounts of nutrients based on
their diet away from school as well as other factors of their health.

------
teyc
Wait, the policy has been in place for 6 years and parents have recently
voiced outrage? I wouldn't take this report at face value. Maybe some parents
do not like the principal and is looking for cause to ruffle a few things up.

A 6 year-old policy probably has it's bugs all worked out, why the sudden
change of heart?

------
Jetlag
This is only reasonable if lunch is free, which it seems it isn't.

------
pavel_lishin
Connection timed out.

Alternate link: [http://www.king5.com/news/School-bans-students-from-
bringing...](http://www.king5.com/news/School-bans-students-from-bringing-
homemade-lunches-119629759.html)

------
buckwild
what ever happened to personal freedom?

